# 35x17x22 Abiseo Build



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

After seeing this build on FB by terra-erfordia.de, I was inspired to try and create something similar for my Abiseo. I am still trying to figure some things out but I hope to get started this evening.

My tank is 35(L) x 17(D) x 22(H) and measures out to about 56 gallons, so it should be a decent platform to work with.

Anyone have a good solution for securing the slate? I am assuming grout would be best.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Dustin,
Grout seems like a good start, since that's what they use to put slate tiles together. 
I started to put together a slate waterfall this week, and switched to stacked foam plates because I couldn't get the slate to break the way I wanted (I was working within a confined space and needed the back of the pieces to be flat to fit in a corner).

I think it would be easier on that scale because you can just smash up a ton of slate and pick through the pieces.
If you selectively choose pieces, it's gonna be pretty labor intensive.
Also, it's hard to plan out how you are going to stack the pieces until you actually get in there and start putting the pieces down.

Having said all that, that tank is awesome! I'm excited to see what you can accomplish!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Good luck finding grout that doesn't have mold inhibitors at.


----------



## LongPig (Nov 7, 2013)

Great looking build. Whenever I put together a reef tank I would use a product called Mr. Sticky's. It's an underwater epoxy so it's waterproof and safe for the animals. I also used coral putty which may help a lot too.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Hey Dustin I have made slate water features before. Its very easy to break with a hammer. I used pond foam to bind it all together. Watch sharp edges though. Best way to take care of them is to roll them in silicone and then in some kind of substrate. I also would tuck moss into crevices in the foam and wrap around slate on pointy pieces to avoid cuts. I'm pretty sure scott menigoz still has one set up I built 6 years ago so it def will last just with foam. Take your time to plan water route and just compldte in small steps. Any questions, feel free to pick my brain


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Trickishleaf said:


> Dustin,
> ...I think it would be easier on that scale because you can just smash up a ton of slate and pick through the pieces.
> If you selectively choose pieces, it's gonna be pretty labor intensive.
> Also, it's hard to plan out how you are going to stack the pieces until you actually get in there and start putting the pieces down.
> ...


Thanks for the info! When I seen that picture, I knew I wanted something similar to it. I picked up 32 lbs of slate this morning, I am hoping I will have enough to get it done.



Pubfiction said:


> Good luck finding grout that doesn't have mold inhibitors at.


I hadn't thought of this at all. I will have to do some more research now. Know anything about using concrete to bond it?



LongPig said:


> ...It's an underwater epoxy so it's waterproof and safe for the animals. I also used coral putty which may help a lot too.


I hadn't thought of this, I may have some coral putty lying around, thanks.



pafrogguy said:


> I used pond foam to bind it all together. Watch sharp edges though. Best way to take care of them is to roll them in silicone and then in some kind of substrate. I also would tuck moss into crevices in the foam and wrap around slate on pointy pieces to avoid cuts...


Thanks Josh! I didn't think to use the foam to bind the slate together. This may be the easiest option so far. Good info on the sharp corners as well. Adding some moss may even improve the looks.

Thanks everyone for the info, it's greatly appreciated. Any other ideas anyone has I am all ears. This is my first water feature and I would like for it to work right the first time!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

My buddy Bill stopped over for a day of building and we got a lot accomplished. Things are really starting to take shape and I am quite pleased with where it sits right now.

Let me know your thoughts! Any suggestions or criticisms, I am all ears.

Here are a few pics of what I have going on now.


----------



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the size of the tank and direction. Can't wait to see it come together. Are you covering the whole background with slate or just the areas for water flow?


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

the picture in the first post. i'm just gonna say this now.. that is ALOT of piece work and i sincerely hope you have a friend to help you out with it lol. as for securing the pieces together, you can use great stuff pond foam. 

good luck. i cant wait for the end of this build.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Subbed. Looks interesting


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

jflick345 said:


> ...Are you covering the whole background with slate or just the areas for water flow?


Thanks! I am still not sure where I will put slate. Definitely all along where the water is and maybe in a few more places as well. I still need some soil areas to house some plants and micro-fauna as well.




xTimx said:


> ...i'm just gonna say this now.. that is ALOT of piece work and i sincerely hope you have a friend to help you out with it lol. as for securing the pieces together, you can use great stuff pond foam...


Thanks! I know it is a whole lot of piece work lol, at the beginning I wasn't quite sure what I was getting myself into but now I know  



toksyn said:


> Subbed. Looks interesting


Thanks Dev!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I was able to finish up the main foaming and carving of the stream area. Now I think it's time to start sealing up the foam.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Had some time to work on the tank a bit, it's coming along.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks great! What did you decide to seal the foam with?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I used drolok. There's essentially three coats on it now. I would like to add a little more color for more depth I think.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like a great start. I will be subscribing to this one. What species are you building for? Is the water recirculating or is it fed by mist run off? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Adogowo said:


> Looks like a great start. I will be subscribing to this one. What species are you building for? Is the water recirculating or is it fed by mist run off?
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks! This build is for a pair of A. pepperi "Abiseo".
Essentially the water is fed by mist run off. I figure as long as I am diligent with siphoning water, I thought I shouldn't have an issue but of course I could be wrong here too lol.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

More done on the tank!

We have water! lol too much water as a matter of fact.









Solved that problem and this is what I have to work with. I like it, what do you think?









Had to cut this cool piece of drift wood down.









Added back to it with one of the pieces I cut off, the other one is in the little water area.









A few plants.









Few more plants and a watering.









Still needs more but almost there.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

toksyn said:


> Subbed. Looks interesting


Hey Dev I just thought of something, I bet that moss mix might work up where the waterfall starts and trickles down, what do you think?


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

That is looking pretty nice buddy! Was the pump adjustable so you could turn the water back? Or did it take some doings? lol


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a awesome tank. love the open depth to it with many levels that make you look all over,not just in one area. I wish I had your tank for my marbled newts !


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> That is looking pretty nice buddy! Was the pump adjustable so you could turn the water back? Or did it take some doings? lol


HAHA, well the pump came with a valve but it really didn't do squat. I had to do some fabrication to slow it down enough



punctata said:


> This is a awesome tank. love the open depth to it with many levels that make you look all over,not just in one area. I wish I had your tank for my marbled newts !


Thanks for the compliment, I bet this would be a good tank for newts, I just hope it's good for the Abieso!


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

It definitely should, lots of fresh moisture and light. Just need to make sure it's not applied where it might just get washed away... 



IEatBugs said:


> Hey Dev I just thought of something, I bet that moss mix might work up where the waterfall starts and trickles down, what do you think?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

A short video of the tank


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Super sweet. Good thing you had a good buddy to help you out with that beast!


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Lookin good man! It will look great after that moss fills in.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

More plants and pics!

Whole tank shot.









Top left side, Cissus isn't looking so hot.









Top right side.









Bottom right.









Bottom left.


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks awesome... I want my next project to be this size tank, so many possibilities.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome build! Subscribed...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great bro...


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!
I think I am going to turn the frogs loose in here this evening!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> I think I am going to turn the frogs loose in here this evening!


Thats always a fun time....


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice congrats on finishing. Pardon my ignorance on species my experience has been with the cheap anoles and green/ gray tree frogs. Do you think a dystolic pump could give the low flow better than turning down flow inline? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------

